# רב צדיק שהרשים אותי מאד



## daniel899 (24/8/11)

רב צדיק שהרשים אותי מאד 
אני טיפוס מאד חשדן ולא הולך לרבנים אבל שמעתי על רב צדיק בירושלים שיש לו מתנה משמים שרואה דברים בלית ברירה הלכתי עם חבר שסידר לי פגישה דרך הגבאי שלו שאלתי את הרב על כמה בחורות לשידוך והרב פסל אותם וטען שאחת בלי יראת ה' והשניה תחנוק אותי מאהבה חולנית והשלישית יהיה גירושין האמת לא הבנתי את הרב והחלטתי ללכת מימנו המשכתי להיפגש עם הראשונה ולאחר זמן הבנתי מימנה שהיא שכבה עם בעלה כשהייתה נידה ולא פעם ראשונה והרב ראה את זה והחלטתי לרדת מימנה כי היא גם נצלנית ועקשנית  ולצאת עם השניה בשם רונית שהרב אמר שהיא תחנוק אותי מאהבה באמת היא נחמדה אבל לא נתנה לי מנוחה יום ולילה טלפונים ואם לא עניתי היא התחרפנה וכעסה וחשדה עד שפשוט נמאס לי נפגשתי עם השלישית יהודית מאד נחמדה וחכמה הרב אמר שניתגרש בכול זאת ניפגשתי איתה ואז ראיתי שיש לה מצבי רוח משתנים פעם נחמדה פעם עצובה פעם עצבנית או אדישה כלפי ויחסינו היו עליות וירידות והבנתי שאם ככה מהתחלה זה מתכון לגירושין -חזרתי לרב וסיפרתי לו על הכול הוא חייך ואמר שלפחות ראיתי בעצמי לאחר כחודש באתי אליו עם שאלה על בחורה מאד נחמדה אבל לא צעירה כמו ההן הרב שיבח אותה ואמר שהיא המזל שלי ויהיה לי אושר איתה ,זה נכון שהיא מקסימה מאד ויש כימיה אבל הסתפקתי מאד והלכתי לרב נוסף שנחשב לצדיק והוא אמר לי על הבחורה האחרונה שהיא האושר של חיי וכול השאר שראיתי אני רק אסבול מהן כמו שהרב אמר לאט לאט ראיתי שהרב צודק ובכול נושא ששאלתי הוא צדק מאד , הוא ראש ישיבה בירושלים ולא מפורסם אבל בראייתו החדה והקולעת הוא עזר ועוזר למאות ראיתי קבלן שרצה לסגור עיסקה עם אנשים והתייעץ עם הרב וברגע האחרון הרב אמר לו שהם נוכלים ויברח מהם , הוא לא שמע לרב והסתבר שהם עבריינים שמנסים להשתלט על עסקיו , בצערו פנה לרב והרב עשה לו תפילות בישיבה והצליח להכניע את אותם עבריינים עד שברחו מימנו מאחל לכולם הצלחה ואושר


----------



## שםאנילא (25/8/11)

רק אל תכתיר אותו בתור משיח...


----------



## ישראלאלי (25/8/11)

מי הרב הזה ?


----------



## לביא4 (26/8/11)

רק שנבין 
אתה מעתיק את ההודעה הזו בכל הפורומים? (ראיתי אותה כבר בכמה פורומים נוספים)


----------



## שםאנילא (26/8/11)

זה גם נס...../images/Emo4.gif


----------



## זודי (26/8/11)

ולמה אתה מספר לנו את זה ? 
זה יכול להועיל לנו איכשהו ?


----------



## קובי 9 (26/8/11)

אתה טוב אתה


----------

